# Printing Waterbase CMYK with Matsui inks (mixing formula?), also Accurip vs Separation Studio vs Printing straight from Photoshop



## piranhasaurusrex (May 27, 2014)

Hi

I have been printing for about 5 years, but have been in business less than a year. I have never done 4 color process, but I chose to take a 4 color process job to make myself learn how to do it. So I have a rough idea of how to go about it and I'm planning on having to test out a couple options, however I would greatly appreciate some advice on where to start.

First off, I'm using Waterbase Matsui inks with the Neo pigments and have found several mixing ratios for CMYK:

1- CYAN: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Blue MG 2.5%
2- MAGENTA: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Rose MB 3.5%
3- YELLOW: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Yellow M3G 3.5% 
4- BLACK: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Black MK 7%

1- CYAN: Clear 301C 80%+Mat 301M 20%+Neo Blue MG 7.5%
2- MAGENTA: Clear 301C 80%+Mat 301M 20%+Neo Rose MB 10.5%
3- YELLOW: Clear 301C 80%+Mat 301M 20%+Neo Yellow M3G 10.5% 
4- BLACK: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Black MK 7%

1- CYAN: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Blue MG 5%
2- MAGENTA: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Rose MB 7%
3- YELLOW: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Yellow M3G 7% 
4- BLACK: Clear 301C 100%+Neo Black MK 7%

Secondly, I have instructions from my college teacher for doing CMYK separations using Photoshop, I also have the trial versions of Accurip and Separation Studio. I have Adobe Creative Cloud, an Epson 1430 printer with CIS (still full 6 color ink, not an all black system, so usually I make everything a Rich Black prior to printing), and waterproof film from Fixxons.


If you have any advice or experience with either or both, I would really appreciate the input


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Did you ever figure any of this out? Why were the CMYK formulas different?


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

You take advice any printing expert other wise you try to search on Google color printing is excellent.


----------



## dogboneprinting (Jan 21, 2016)

Trying to follow up as to why these formulas are different....I am gearing myself up to do the same and this was the 1st thread i came upon about this....I would like to print a few of my own things before I do CMYK in wb...I really am not looking forward to making the switch to plastisol and I am trying to remain as eco friendly as possible.....Thanks


----------



## dogboneprinting (Jan 21, 2016)

dogboneprinting said:


> Trying to follow up as to why these formulas are different....I am gearing myself up to do the same and this was the 1st thread i came upon about this....I would like to print a few of my own things before I do CMYK in wb...I really am not looking forward to making the switch to plastisol and I am trying to remain as eco friendly as possible.....Thanks


Just a follow up here...I was able to purchase ready made CMYK colors in water based from Matsui. Actually they where Process Cyan Process Magenta Process Yellow and I just used my pitch black Ink from ryonet. I was able to but the inks from Melray.com 1st CMYK job came out better than i expected... Loved the results.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Sounds great! Do you have a picture of your first CMYK waterbase?


----------



## dogboneprinting (Jan 21, 2016)

Decal_Designs said:


> Sounds great! Do you have a picture of your first CMYK waterbase?




Better copy and paste this link it's a video of it

https://www.facebook.com/fred.noonan/videos/vb.100001504314392/1042531905806943/?type=3&theater


----------



## dogboneprinting (Jan 21, 2016)

Cannot post image.....have read directions over and over and there is not button for it.... advanced not advanced reply etc etc uggh


----------



## Nitrox73 (Apr 27, 2015)

Shirt looks great from the video.


----------

